# HEALTH INSURANCE - Need it, where can I find some?



## butchsnyder (Jan 20, 2011)

I am having trouble finding health insurance as a sub contractor now and COBRA is so expensive, anyone know if joining in HVAC trade assoc's helps get you rates, group benifites or ?? Any input would be great! Thank you!
Butch


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

butchsnyder said:


> I am having trouble finding health insurance as a sub contractor now and COBRA is so expensive, anyone know if joining in HVAC trade assoc's helps get you rates, group benifites or ?? Any input would be great! Thank you!
> Butch


you can inquire if RSES has a group plan . I know they used to. also try ACCA.

Try joining a trade union as an independent contractor. No matter where you go it will be high.


----------



## alongston (Feb 27, 2011)

Call around to the insurance companies that are local to you and try to get several quotes. Often the place where you get auto insurance or house insurance also offers health.


----------

